
A programmer tries to figure out how capital gains tax ACTUALLY works - fpgaminer
https://medium.com/@fpgaminer/a-programmer-tries-to-figure-out-how-capital-gains-tax-actually-works-26d3d9f40751
======
joshuaheard
This is exactly what is wrong with the tax code. I empathize with this guy.
Even I find some parts of the tax code completely incomprehensible, and I am a
lawyer with accounting experience. Thankfully, Trump and the Republicans are
planning to simplify the tax code.

